# Down



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Is this on a regular down, or a drop on recall?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Any recent injuries?
Bad experiences in a down? <stepped on or tripped over>

Assuming this is a dog that knows down (and it sounds liek he does if you are ready to trial...) and no injuries or bad expereinces to work through...
I would try leashing him, step on the leash, ask for the down with a hand signal...then freeze in that position for as long as it takes (no talking, no eye contact...just freeze)...1 minute 3, 10, or 30...eventually he will down.... then calmly verbally praise - give him a 10 minute break and do the same thing again...dollars to donuts he will drop much faster....reward heavily the fast down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Has his historically "known" the behavior when there aren't hotdogs in your hand? Do you use a verbal or gestural (hand signal) cue? If you gesture, have you gotten off the lure?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Belle has NEVER liked the down command. She will do it but only in slow motion. It frustrates me too because they don't start the count on the table in agility UNTIL the dog is completely down. Down is the ULTIMATE in submission from your dog, I have always accounted that as Belle's reason. 

I will watch this thread for ideas that may help me too.


----------



## mullet7 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. There have been no injuries. I I have been working with him and he seems to be getting better at it. I have been using both verbal and hand. I like the leash trick. I will try that if he gets stubborn again. Lisa


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> Belle has NEVER liked the down command. She will do it but only in slow motion. It frustrates me too because they don't start the count on the table in agility UNTIL the dog is completely down. Down is the ULTIMATE in submission from your dog, I have always accounted that as Belle's reason.
> 
> I will watch this thread for ideas that may help me too.


I think belly up is way more submissive than a down. You can start asking her for downs to earn everything good that she wants at home:

Down = you open the door to let her out.
Down = you attach a leash to take her for a walk.
Down = you place her food bowl.
Down = you throw a toy, etc.

I'd also go through a training phase where I rewarded with jackpots of WONDERFUL treats just for the down. Jackpots are intermittent. She should never know in advance that you have the pocket of roast beef -- but you SURPIRSE HER with it for a down. 

Is she better at down from a sit vs. down from a stand? Try both. Some dogs have a preference. In general, down from a stand is faster. If she only has down from a sit, train it from a stand -- call it something else, like drop or plotz and from the beginning, train it as a game, keep it fun and upbeat and use wonderful, wonderful treats.

And of course, make sure you know there's no phyiscal reason for slow downs.


----------



## mullet7 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the idea of having him down before everything. I always put him in a wait, so why not add the down. He actually does a good drop on recall, which surprises me, but I didn't know it was easier to go down from a stand. He has gotten better. I have also used the Jackpot to surprise him.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a couple of things that I ALWAYS reward with treats outside of an obedience ring. The first is a "come" the other is a "down/drop". An early instructor advised this as they are the two "real life" obedience commands that can save your dog's life.


----------



## OwnedByKaty (Apr 10, 2008)

A couple weeks ago Katy refused to do a down unless I had a great treat. She had been doing them fine forever with no treats at all. I couldn't figure out what her problem was until one day I noticed a little discharge in her hair near the anal area and a terrible smell. Took her to the vet and she had a very bad infection in her anal glands. Vet said this is probably why she stopped the downs. It had been brewing for a couple weeks bothering her before I saw the evidence of it so you may want to check that out if your dog has been consistent with the down and then stopping out of the blue.


----------

